# homemade pasta



## menno (Mar 1, 2014)

hello
does anyone here make his own pasta? how do you make it and with wich flour and whole eggs or only egg yolks. i use semola rimacinata flour and for 100 gram flour 1 whole egg


----------



## GobelG (Mar 1, 2014)

Menno, I generally make pasta 5 days a week for work, so my base ratio is going to be a little bigger than you may need to use. For 1000 grams of 00 flour, i use 50 grams water, 50 grams, olive oil, 200 grams whole eggs, and 200 grams egg yolks. This ratio makes for a pretty hard dough to work. Its on the drier side, but the gluten that is formed just to turn the mass into a workable ball of dough makes for really good chiattara or tagliatelle, noodles. A good rule of thumb though is for 100 grams flour, 50 grams liquid. Now, even from the same flour mill each bag of flour is a little different, so adjustments need to be made.


----------



## Keith Neal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am just a home cook, so I keep it simple. Four cups of all purpose white flour and four eggs in the mixer bowl with the dough hook. Once is gets cranking, it usually needs one to two more eggs before it will come together properly. Once it is the right consistency, I let it run for twenty minutes or so to knead it. 

Cooking for two usually, I cut the dough into four pieces, wrap three in cling wrap, put them in a zip lock bag, and into the freezer. When ready for another pasta round, the dough defrosts surprisingly quickly, and is as good as fresh. (In Mario Batali's restaurants, they freeze all their pasta dough every day, and bring it out as needed.)

I burned up two of the small Kitchen Aid mixers doing this. Finally went to the heavy duty "pro" model, and haven't had a problem in years.

This may not be professional pasta, but it is pretty good.


----------



## SirPixel (Mar 1, 2014)

In Italy we use only 00 flour for egg pasta. The basic recipe is 1 whole egg for 100g of flour. A bit of extravergin olive oil will help dough, I use to put a couple of tablespoons every 500g of flour. You can make egg pasta with yolks only too. We use this kind of dough with venison ragouts. In this case the recipe is 30-32 yolks for 1 kg of flour.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 1, 2014)

1 Cup of flour and 2 eggs. I still haven't tried it with 00 flour, maybe one day I'll special order some. If I eat pasta I make it from scratch other wise it's not worth the calories, since it's almost swim suit season and all .


----------



## jamaster14 (Mar 1, 2014)

at one point i made pasta every day for 6 straight years... now as a home cook or just for when company is over or i want ravioli, which turns out to be once every couple weeks. anyhow, if your a home cook or making big batches it shouldnt be all that different. I've used this ratio at home and never had a bad batch:

1 1/4 cup All purpose flour
1 cup semolina flour
2 extra large eggs + 1 egg yolk
2 table spoons olive oil
2 table spoons ice cold water

semolina flour is key, gives you that nice texture. even more key is the eggs you choose, i'll only use the nice plump large eggs i get from the local farmers market. they just seem to work much better then ones from the supermarket. its night and day.


----------



## menno (Mar 1, 2014)

rahimlee54 said:


> 1 Cup of flour and 2 eggs. I still haven't tried it with 00 flour, maybe one day I'll special order some. If I eat pasta I make it from scratch other wise it's not worth the calories, since it's almost swim suit season and all .



i also used to make it with normal flour. but now i use semola rimacinata. pasta with semola rimacinata is much nicer and much more smooth and has a nice yellow colour. it's well worth it.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 1, 2014)

menno said:


> i also used to make it with normal flour. but now i use semola rimacinata. pasta with semola rimacinata is much nicer and much more smooth and has a nice yellow colour. it's well worth it.



I haven't really seen it at any of the local grocers, that is my main limitation. I'll order a box and give it a whirl next time I make pasta.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 2, 2014)

Bobs Red mill makes a fine semolina flour. Is usually found in most grocers even Walmart


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 2, 2014)

I've used the Bobs Red Mill as well. King Arthur makes a semolina flour, and they also make a 00 clone they call 'Italian style' flour. It's readily available in stores here in the Northeast, or you can buy directly from their website.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 2, 2014)

Good find Neal! I've been buying OO caputo and can only get online. I'll look for the King Arthur Italian style flour now


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 2, 2014)

LOL That's exactly what I used to do - buy Caputo online.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 2, 2014)

Neal!
You're still alive!
Again!


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 2, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Neal!
> You're still alive!
> Again!



Hehe - yes. Life got a little crazy. Took over a new company, built a house, moved my family across the state. I don't recommend doing all of those things in the same year.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 2, 2014)

I think they sell the KA Italian style at Sur la Table and Williams and Sonoma. I may grab a bag and see how it compares. I have some bolognese in the freezer, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Geo87 (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are planning on making fettuccine , linguini , pappardelle etc you can make a big batch when you have spare time then hang it up to dry. Once it's dry it will store in a sealed container in a dry area for quite some time. That way you don't have to roll out dough every time you want pasta! 

At home to hang it you could use a clothes airer , a broom stick, string Etc


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 6, 2014)

Has anyone used the King arthur pasta flour ?

Here


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 10, 2014)

LeroyAnderson said:


> I love to eat pasta because it is one of my favorite food item. It is best source of minerals. pasta contain all important nutrition. Thank you everyone for sharing wonderful recipes of pasta. Its a healthy food.
> More information



**** you spammer. Perma ban in 3....2......1


----------

